# Ζητείται δάσκαλος/δασκάλα ισπανικής γλώσσας



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2012)

Καλησπέρα! 

Οι μέρες μου στη Βαρκελώνη τελειώνουν. Διάβασα πολύ, έμαθα πολλά και έκανα πολλή μετάφραση. 

Καιρός είναι να αξιοποιήσω ακόμα περισσότερο αυτή την εμπειρία, καθώς και την αγάπη μου για τις ξένες γλώσσες και δη τα ισπανικά που πάντα μου άρεσαν και πάντα κατάφερνα να διαβάζω ή να καταλαβαίνω μέσω άλλων γλωσσών που γνωρίζω. 

Ζητάω λοιπόν έναν δάσκαλο ισπανικών ώστε να μάθω καλά τη γλώσσα (όχι απαραίτητα για τη λήψη κάποιου πτυχίου) ώστε όχι μόνο να μπορώ να συνεννούμαι (αυτό το κάνω και τώρα) αλλά να μιλάω με ευχέρεια και να μεταφράζω με μεγαλύτερη άνεση.
Γνώση καταλανικών θα εκτιμηθεί. 

Όποιος θέλει ή γνωρίζει κάποιον που μπορεί να το κάνει, ας μου στείλει ένα μήνυμα. 

Προτεινόμενη ημερομηνία έναρξης μαθημάτων: μετά τα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου. 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Πάντα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις βολεύει να γίνεται και μια αναφορά στη γεωγραφική περιοχή.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2012)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, αλλά θεώρησα πως θα τα βρούμε σε πμ. Τέλος πάντων. Χολαργός είναι η περιοχή.


----------



## hectorcs (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola, soy Hector. Joven español que he llegado a Atenas hace poco. Si usted sigue interesado soy bilingüe español/catalán, escribo y hablo perfectamente ambos idiomas. Tengo experiencia en dar clases y titulación universitaria, creo que podría serle de ayuda para practicar y mejorar su español y catalán. Si sigue interesado contacte conmigo aquí o en hectorcs__παπάκιhotamail.com. Atentamente Hector C.


----------

